# MyBabiesHaveScales' Journal



## MyBabiesHaveScales (Aug 24, 2015)

TODAY, I TOOK THE PLUNGE. 
I bought my first ever 'legit' tank. 
Actually, I bought 3. 
My family's motto is go big or go home, so I went from three 1 gallon heated bowls to two filtered 5 gallons and one filtered 3 gallon in one day. 
BEST DAY EVER.  

Of course, my bettas are not in them yet, because I have to cycle them. But, I'll be posting my journey here! The journey will also be posted in video format on my YouTube channel, along with other fish content, link in my signature if interested. 

I'm so excited to give my fish this upgrade and set up/decorate my tanks tomorrow. This is new, but we're always learning in the hobby


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Up to you how you cycle tanks, but as long as you keep up with water changes to keep ammonia and nitrites down you can do fish in cycles. I've done fish in cycles with all of my cycled tanks (My 2 5 gallons and 2 10 gallons, and eventually my 20g once I get it set back up)


----------



## MyBabiesHaveScales (Aug 24, 2015)

I'll probably do a fishless cycle just to be 100% error free, because I have issues with trusting myself even if I think I'm doing everything according to plan. But if I find fishless cycling is taking too long, then I'll consider trying fish in cycles.


----------



## MyBabiesHaveScales (Aug 24, 2015)

After buying my new bigger tanks, I brainstormed what to do with my old 1 gallon tank/bowls. The solution? TERRARIUMS! I bought an orange cactus that matches the decor in my bedroom to turn one 1 gallon into a rocky terrarium. I also bought a Marimo, and am going to turn the second 1 gallon into an aquatic terrarium. The third will be kept as a hospital tank, if ever needed. 

You should see the strange looks I get when I enthusiastically show my family members my Marimo, still in the cup I purchased it in. They look at me like "You spent $12 on a lump of algae?" Yes. Yes I did. And it's a BEAUTIFUL lump of algae. 

Tomorrow I'll begin putting my big tanks together! That will be fun. After they cycle and my bettas are transferred into them, I'll put together the terrariums. I bought the Marimo now because I have never seen a Marimo for sale in any LPS for the 4 years I've owned fish, The area of my house where I keep my fish is literally COVERED in fish stuff right now haha


----------



## Carrot Nose (Dec 23, 2015)

Haha, I love my mossball. He even has a name: Mossy.
Sounds like great fun for you, very exciting!


----------



## MyBabiesHaveScales (Aug 24, 2015)

Tomorrow is the big day! I've got my tanks set up and am adding the fish in. Got my liquid test kit ready and my water conditioner, which is supposed to neutralize ammonia. I also got my moss ball and my cactus ready to move into the 1 gallons. Right now, my moss ball is in a vase  I'm so excited for my fish to get their extra space •n• I'll post pictures of everything tomorrow as well. Yay!


----------



## MyBabiesHaveScales (Aug 24, 2015)

The bettas have been moved! Here is a picture of when I was acclimating them.


----------



## MyBabiesHaveScales (Aug 24, 2015)

Horatio's new tank!


----------



## MyBabiesHaveScales (Aug 24, 2015)

Journey's new tank!


----------



## MyBabiesHaveScales (Aug 24, 2015)

And lastly, Draco's new tank!


----------



## MyBabiesHaveScales (Aug 24, 2015)

So it's been about 4 days since I moved them. I tested their water today for ammonia, and they are all 0  Great job being clean, boys and girl  This is part of their fish-in cycle.

With the bottle saying the chemicals are corrosive and having all these warnings and childproof caps I feel like a mad scientist working with this stuff.


----------



## ShelbysFish (Sep 5, 2013)

New with cycling myself, and yes the testing kits absolutely make you feel like a scientist! lol.

Lovely new tanks.


----------

